# Diving out of 16'7" Boston Whaler



## ClemsonTiger11 (Aug 12, 2010)

I have just required an older 16'7" Boston Whaler that I would love to use as a dive boat. It has a railing from about 7 feet down the side of the boat until almost the back of the boat. I was thinking of buying some 10 inch PVC pipe and attaching 4-6 2 foot sections to the railing to hold tanks. I will also have to find some type of latter to put either on the very back of the boat or in the front part of the boat in front of where the railing starts. The only other thing I can think I really need is a good anchor, depth finder, dive flag, and maybe a bucket for fresh water. Would love any suggestions from someone who has done something like this would be great. Will also be looking for people to go out with me as a dive buddy. PM me or leave a reply with suggestions. If anyone would like to come over and help me out PM me as well (free beer will be supplied). I live in Navarre. Thanks!


----------

